# Un-Real day fishing on the river today!!!!!!!!



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Ok well GMRcatman and myself hit the river today. It was a great day sun was up and it was not too cold. Water temperature is the same it has been for a few weeks now.

First of all let me say that we had an un-real day today. A day that everyone dreams of. I have heard stories of people catching a lot of fish...but I have never experienced it. We started fishing around 10:30 and stopped around 7 tonight.

I broke 3 personal bests today. About a month ago I caught my PB river blue at 24 pounds. Well today I caught a 33 pounder. A couple hours later I caught a 37 pounder. My PB channel was 13.5 pounds and today I caught an 18.5 pounder!!!!

On to the fish though. Between the 2 of us we boated 3 channel cats and 49 blues today. Yes you read that right and no this is not an exageration. The channels were 5 pound, 8 pounds, and the 18.5 pounder. The 2 smallest blues we caught were 7 pounds and 9 pounds. We had 3 over 30 (32, 33, 37) We had 9 in the 20 pound class (21, 21, 26, 24, 25, 23, 22, 21, 25) The rest of the fish were between 10 and 18 pounds with the majority being 12-14 pounds. It was almost like pulling identical fish in the boat. We were fishing 8 rods and we ended up fishing 4-5. At one time I was so tired I stopped fishing and we only had 2 rods out. We landed 4 back to back doubles during this time with just the 2 rods out. We had a total of 6 doubles in the boat today.

We stopped taking pictures of the smaller fish and even stopped taking some of the 20's. 

Couple pictures of the doubles:

21 pound blue and 16 pound blue:










22 pound blue and 14 pound blue:










32 pound blue and 21 pound blue:










33 Pound blue:










Dave's 32 Pound blue:










22 Pound blue:










Dave 23 pound blue:


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Daves 26 pound blue:










37 Pound blue (My new PB)










15 Pound blue:










18 Pound blue:










18.5 Pound Channel Cat (New PB!!!)










24 Pound blue:










Dave Releasing a 21 pound blue:


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Not much else you can say but GREAT GOING!

Man, I spoke to Mark and he was hating himself! lol


----------



## GMRcatman (Mar 16, 2008)

Thanks for having me out Brian! Hell of a great day. Man am I glad that I made it back from Tenn. last night in time for this!


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

I AM SPEACHLESS! 

Marks gotta be bummin right now!

btw, just checked the "weather stats" and performed my "voodoo ritual" for the zip code i think you were in, man todays conditions were the ones i pray for! 

3 of my best days of fishing were practically identical to the conditions you had today.

maybe i aint nuts after all lol


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Thats a day everyone wishes they could have...Mark what do you think about this


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

for that kind day you could get me to put up the fly rods for a bit. Excellent job of the fish. Maybe I should get back into catfishing again.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Yeah, they kept texting me pictures like every 10 minutes, it was killing me dude!! I am really glad Brian ( and Dave) got into some great fish, Brian has been due and been putting the time in so he deserves a day like that, I am very happy for the both of em. Doesnt hurt that at some point, being Brians tourney partner, Ill be in that spot wondering where all the fish went?????? Seems to always work that way doesnt it, 

Awesome trip guys!! Way to go......

Salmonid


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Awesome fish guys would love to have a weekend like that this weekend at Grandview, Indiana congrats again, bet Dave's just itchin to get that new boat on the river after an outing like that, give me a call Dave I'm off Monday, Brian that is one pig of a Channel cat you caught WOW..................Doc


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

Salmonid said:


> Yeah, they kept texting me pictures like every 10 minutes, it was killing me dude!! I am really glad Brian ( and Dave) got into some great fish, Brian has been due and been putting the time in so he deserves a day like that, I am very happy for the both of em. Doesnt hurt that at some point, being Brians tourney partner, Ill be in that spot wondering where all the fish went?????? Seems to always work that way doesnt it,
> 
> Awesome trip guys!! Way to go......
> 
> Salmonid


your telling me man, i was getting the same thing from dave!


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Wow, what a day. that channel was a tank. congrats.


----------



## sliprig (Apr 6, 2004)

Nice.

Gotta love that late winter catting. The fish just stack-up, all you have to do is locate them. They will use the same holes year after year, long as the river doesn't change. By the way Tanner's is open to the right.

Slip


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

You got to love the fish cooperating.
Congratulations!!!


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

sliprig said:


> Nice.
> 
> Gotta love that late winter catting. The fish just stack-up, all you have to do is locate them. They will use the same holes year after year, long as the river doesn't change. By the way Tanner's is open to the right.
> 
> Slip


Yep it was a nice day for sure. Tanners has been open for over a week now. I put in there this past Monday and there was no ice and I got a report from the Friday before that it was open.


----------



## Abu65 (Apr 17, 2004)

Congrats to an excellent day! Keep up the good work!!


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Congratulations! What a great day!!!!!


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

question...how can you use 8 rods,,,2 guys???beautiful fish!!!!


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

husky hooker said:


> question...how can you use 8 rods,,,2 guys???beautiful fish!!!!


We have KY fishing licenses and KY has no rod limit.

I have year long passes for Ohio, KY, IN, and TN so I can fish pretty much anywhere on the Ohio and always be covered.


----------



## GMRcatman (Mar 16, 2008)

Thanks for replying Brian. I was just about to post the same thing........BTW, it looks like I will be adding a couple more state licenses to that list. I may just beat my record for how many I can collect in one year by the time it's all over.


----------



## bassattacker (Mar 14, 2007)

now thats a nice days worth of fishing!!!!!!!!! congrats on the PB's


----------



## Reel Man (Jul 4, 2004)

Great catches guys! 
What's almost as good is that you knew to stack your pictures on top of each other instead of side to side! Does it bother anyone else when you have to scroll the screen side to side when pictures are put that way? After that happens you have to scroll to read text too.
Enough of that though, I can't wait to get on the water after seeing these pictures.


----------



## Randy101 (Jan 7, 2010)

Very nice guys and great looking fish.


----------



## shadpocket (Jan 18, 2010)

Some nice looking fish,,,,Congrats.

It's going to be a good year,,,,can't wait to start on flatties.


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

brian, you probably disagree because you're the one who caught the pig, but it seems like this is one of those rare occasions with that channel cat, that the picture actually does it decent justice! man you can tell that was a monster.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

monsterKAT11 said:


> brian, you probably disagree because you're the one who caught the pig, but it seems like this is one of those rare occasions with that channel cat, that the picture actually does it decent justice! man you can tell that was a monster.


I agree with you. The picture shows the true size of the fish which is awesome. Thanks to my man Dave for being a great photographer on that picture!!


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

good job fellas. you guys had an eventful day it looks like. dave told me the ticket was hot dogs smothered in peanut butter. any truth to that fishdealer? dont lie to me guys, i plan on hitting devils hole tomorrow for big blues and i want to crush em


----------



## conley1414 (Feb 12, 2010)

What part of the ohio river were you fishing? That is an unbelieveable day, totally awesome. Congrats


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

leftfordead88 said:


> good job fellas. you guys had an eventful day it looks like. dave told me the ticket was hot dogs smothered in peanut butter. any truth to that fishdealer? dont lie to me guys, i plan on hitting devils hole tomorrow for big blues and i want to crush em


That is only partially true. Most of the smaller fish came on that....but the big fish...they only wanted the Banjo minnow...yep I said it...Dave posted it over on the BOC so I figured I would post it here too. Thats what they wanted...had to work it real fast..pretty much just burn it right under the surface and bam they would smack it!

We were fishing in the Cincinnati area.


----------



## Catman63 (Aug 25, 2008)

Congrats to both you guys on all the nice fish. Hell of a day for sure.Great pics too. Now about that banjo minnow deal...


----------



## GMRcatman (Mar 16, 2008)

Brian, should I even mention the Helicopter lure?1


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

GMRcatman said:


> Brian, should I even mention the Helicopter lure?1


LOL or the lazer lure?


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Ok man, what gives, you told me they hit the new topwater snake lure.....
Salmonid


----------



## Jackfish (Apr 15, 2004)

Wow, what an outting! Congrats to the two of you - that is awsome...


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Salmonid said:


> Ok man, what gives, you told me they hit the new topwater snake lure.....
> Salmonid


See this is how rumors get started hahaha its like the telephone game lol


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

i see dave has surpassed me on photoshop skills..i know every one of those fish went under 3 pounds!


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

monsterKAT11 said:


> i see dave has surpassed me on photoshop skills..i know every one of those fish went under 3 pounds!


haha he has skills cause they look legit lol


----------

